# Success rates



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if/where I can find statistics on IVF success rates just based on single/lesbian women? I've looked on HFEA website and had a search on google etc but wondered whether any of you had accessed any? I suppose like everyone I have that wondering as to whether on a whole success rates may be higher as for some individuals there is no fertility issues, just a lack of sperm  Thank in advance.xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, 

I don't know if this information is accessible.  Also it would probably be skewed as people like myself would be classed as low fertility for my age which could hinder conception.  It would be a great idea if they would divide the conception by assisted help, results into different areas but I've not seen it.  Even if they could do the conceptions through donor sperm it would be helpful.  My wife and I are at crosse roads whether to do another IUI or move to IVF and the rates on conception info would be good however overall it is a numbers game as someone in tip top shape and fertility with top sperm could have a negative.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*djjim*, we also looked for these figures but couldn't find anything. It all seemed to be put into one group. X


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, it would be helpful if they broke it down like that wouldn't it. Maybe we should do some research on here one day!xx


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, I think sometimes individual clinics can break it down a bit more for you, but that of course is only done on their data, our clinic with our circumstances gave us 65% as an example. Generally speaking if there are no issues then of course % will be higher.


----------

